# Gliederung in einer Inhaltsangabe?



## guldano (7. April 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob es erlaubt ist so eine inhaltsangabe zu schreiben.
Am Anfang der Geschichte....
***Text******
Im Mittelteil der Geschichte wird..
***Text******
am Ende der geschichte...
***Text******

danke!


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

Aufbau einer Inhaltsangabe:

1. In der Einleitung werden (soweit bekannt) Autor, Textart und Titel genannt und es wird ein   zusammenfassender Ausblick auf den Kern der Handlung gegeben. (Worum geht es in dem Text?)
2. Im Hauptteil werden dann die wichtigsten Handlungsschritte in der richtigen zeitlichen Folge dargelegt; dabei werden die Gründe und Ziele der handelnden Personen aufgezeigt.
3. Im Schluss kann auf auffällige Gestaltungsmittel des Textes und ihre Wirkung hingewiesen oder die Aussage (Lehre) des Textes herausgestellt werden. Es kann auch eine persönliche Stellungnahme abgegeben werden.

Quelle: http://www.bernhardkeller.de/Lernhilfen/Ch...le/merkmale.htm


----------



## guldano (7. April 2008)

ja, das wusste ich ja schon. Ich wollte aber fragen Ob man die Inhaltsangabe so gliedern darf, wie mit -
den Sätzen die oben stehen.


----------



## x3n0n (7. April 2008)

Wenn das der einzige Inhalt der Angabe ist - Nein


Incontemtio schrieb:


> 2. Im Hauptteil werden dann die wichtigsten Handlungsschritte *in der richtigen zeitlichen Folge dargelegt*; dabei werden die Gründe und Ziele der handelnden Personen aufgezeigt.



Im Hauptteil ist so eine Gliederung erwünscht, ja


----------



## guldano (7. April 2008)

okay danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

